# E-mailing a fennec breeder... :O



## SaltAndExtraPepper (Mar 4, 2011)

So yeah, I was in Jr High, about 12 years old, when I first remember laying eyes on a fennec. Like most people do when they see fennecs, I fell in love instantly. But unlike some people, when I get the idea that I want something, I rarely am able to successfully shake the feeling. So now, years later, I still occasionally look up videos and photos of pet fennecs, and research the different ways to take care of them as pets. And today I saw a breeder, and I just could not help myself, I emailed them. :roll: I am not yet prepared to take a fennec into my life, but I really want to in the near future. 

I did not want to lead the breeder on and flake on them, so I tried to be very clear that I am not ready yet and that I appreciate their time, but that I would like to ask them questions and possibly buy one of their babies in the future if they will still be breeding.

They are so cute and hyper, I daydream of having one. They are pretty much the opposite of a hedgehog (and I LOVE hedgehogs. My love of animals covers a wide spectrum of personality types :lol: ). Assuming they are properly tamed, they are friendly, loud, and extremely energetic and swift. And they are so tiny. And their ears are so big. And and and!! :roll: :lol: 

Does anyone happen to know someone who has a pet fennec?? I know they are not common pets hahaha! I have read some internet articles though, and, my favorite, watch youtube videos x3


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

omgomgomgomg i am OBSESSED with fennec foxes 
I dream of having one some day!
My friend got me this for my birthday:
http://www.buildabear.com/shopping/prod ... od10300265

It's as close as i'll get for now, but someday...


----------



## calisphere (Oct 29, 2011)

I don't know anyone personally, but I heartell that foxes are more cat-like than dog-like. They're also pretty playful but need an assertive owner. I'm trying to remember all that I read about pet foxes. I know that in many places you need a permit to keep one as they are considered wild animals whether they are captive bred or not. I also think I remember reading that foxes in general can damage a home pretty quickly if they are unhappy or bored, much like a dog. I *think* they can be litterboxed trained. If I remember correctly, they are very similar to greyhounds in that the overall population cannot be housed with other small animals, including cats. Yes, you have your occasional greyhound who doesn't see Ms. Kitty as something to gnaw on, but a lot of times you have a dog that chases the cat around. I think that is the same with foxes. In general, because they haven't been domesticated long (like cats and dogs), animals such as birds, reptiles, small mammals, and other items seen as prey can't be kept in the same house. Also, it is very difficult to find a vet who knows what they're doing for extreme exotics like foxes. For that, I would highly recommend contacting zoos or wildlife rehabilitate centers for advice.

I have considered getting a fox myself in the future, but only once I have my own home and I murder my cats (joking there. I love the neck pains I currently call cats). I personally want to be extremely stable in life before even considering how to acquire a fox. It's a really big step because you would then be one of the few "pioneer" pet owners. Basically, if you do something wrong, it could affect the industry. It's much like those who keep large reptiles. How many have we seen who screw up by letting their large snake or monitor do something that catches the ear of the newspapers? With new pet species like foxes, one or two bad reports could cause laws to be written. In my city, for example, you aren't allowed pets longer than six feet in length. Large reptile owners caused that one. You have to make sure that a pet fox won't bite or snap or so much as lift a lip in public or someone will exaggerate the story. You know, in a "laser beams were coming from its eyes" sort of way. Just keep that in mind. But if you do get a fox, I demand pictures!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Gahh I am so jealous. Fennecs are the sweetest looking things! I had never even considered having one as a pet! If you do end up with one... I, too, demand pictures.


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper (Mar 4, 2011)

Awwh Dexter that is such a cute plush! That was sweet of your friend to get you that :lol:

Calishpere, yes foxes so seem to be more like doggish cats than canines, and *fennecs* in particular are social pack animals so they enjoy lots of interaction and socialization like dogs do.  And, I don't know/haven't researched about other fox species, but fennecs can be litter trained, although there is no certainty of success among individuals. :B (but I once read that hedgies can be box trained as well, and my beloved Carlos only uses his outhouse 90% of the time, the other 10% is any/everywhere else in his cage, haha!) Most fennecs love to play with dogs and cats all day long, but if I had one I would not let him have any contact with something smaller than say a bunny or a ferret of course! I have seen a video of a fennec getting fed a live mouse (many owners agree that occasional live treats for them to hunt in a safe area is great stimulation) I have seen another video of a bowl of live fish in a kiddie pool and a fennec splashing the water like is was sand until he managed to catch and eat the fishie. But I have seen countless more videos of cats playing with fennecs and fenencs running around with their doggie friends, quite cute really 

That's the thing though, I think that getting any pet at all is a huge commitment, and just because cats and dogs are common a lot of people don't think of it as seriously these days! And yet it is still a bigger deal with exotics because of their special needs making them difficult to get placed in good homes, i.e. 'rehome' if it weren't to work out. So, in the case of a fennec, I need to seriously consider it as though considering having a child. It is a life, a ton of responsibility, and something that is going to take a lot of time and attention and patience. Fennecs have long lifespans, and a ton of energy, and are social so they crave interaction and stimulation  It all seems so worth it though, their faces are as cute as a hedgehog's! :mrgreen: 

Hanhan, they are pretty cute huh?? I can't wait, my fiance agrees too and he keeps teasing me about it! We have to settle in to a new place first, though. <3 I keep daydreaming about it hahaha :lol:

I definitely will post many photos, I don't think I'd be able to keep the camera out of his face <3

Look at these videos!!
Playing with a cat http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=qyhnFzLUtPA
High energy (excited about a cat in the house) [URL="http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=s6yIgG6sw_k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=s6yIgG6sw_k[/URL]
Intimidated by scary paper bag http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggW__rcW ... ure=fvwrel

Love shinies! (The ornament is plastic, not glass  ) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZSb__W8 ... re=related
Playing with toys http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-dALrOx ... re=related

Excited/noisy for strawberries xD 



Relaxed noises 



Extremely excited noises (same fennec as the video above) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zv42_dCX ... ure=fvwrel

 Do want!


----------

